

Ask HN: Best resources to learn C in 2015 - latenightcoding

What are the best books&#x2F;tutorials to learn C.
I have serious ADHD therefore I learn better doing, but it seems that all online tutorials are no good.<p>What does HN think ?
======
zz_m
There was quite a variety of books suggested in this thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9333520](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9333520)

